# Budget battery upgrade, Nissan Leaf 24->30kWh



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Last weekend, I did an extreme budget battery upgrade on my 2012 Nissan Leaf. I shot some video material whilst doing the upgrade, so enjoy!


----------

